# T Track and accessories



## Charlie Woody (12 Jul 2012)

I recently purchased some T track from Axi http://www.axminster.co.uk/axminster-ax ... rod840636/ along with a couple of Kreg Track Clamps http://www.axminster.co.uk/kreg-kreg-tr ... rod789552/.

I already had some of Axi Star Knobs http://www.axminster.co.uk/axminster-ax ... rod864186/ and was hoping that I could use the star knobs with some M6 hex head bolts in the t track. Alas not  The M6 will slide into the track but will not tighten up .... the heads can turn in the track. M8 bolts are too big!

The Kreg track clamp has a hex head which is a perfect fit. I think that Rutlands sell the imperial bolts but they are kinds expensive!

Does anybody know of a cheaper solution please?


----------



## woodbloke (12 Jul 2012)

The solution to your problem lies here. The sliding 'T' bolts will fit the Ax track, but the threads are 'murrican, so Whitworth or equivalent. Metric knobs won't fit on the threads...annoying, but just use the ones in the set - Rob


----------



## Charlie Woody (12 Jul 2012)

Thanks Rob

I had seen this but I only need about 6 bolts and knobs so was reluctant to spend £36 on stuff I may never use. Wo

Wonder if anybody still sells imperial hex bolts and threaded inserts from which I could make my own knobs?


----------



## 9fingers (12 Jul 2012)

Just file down two opposite flats on an M8 hexagon?

Bob


----------



## Charlie Woody (12 Jul 2012)

Hi Bob

I had considered that ...... but decided against it as I think I would have to file the "top" of the M8 hexagon too. Just too much filing for my liking!


----------



## ossieosborne (12 Jul 2012)

I use roofing bolts to make my Tee bolts. A couple of quid from the likes of Toolstation for a pack of 25. Buy the longer sizes and just cut them to length. Not much filing either.

Oz


----------



## siggy_7 (13 Jul 2012)

I bought the equivalent kit to the Axminster one from Rutlands a while ago, which is currently on sale: http://www.rutlands.co.uk/workshop-&-po ... --54-piece - a little over half the price (with less bits but still plenty I would think?) - you get 30 bolts plus fixings in the kit for little more than a pack of 10 of the bolts. Mad pricing!


----------



## Eric The Viking (13 Jul 2012)

+1 for roofing bolts. 
I think the square part of the shank fits the narrow part of the T-track too. Yes, you do need to file or grind them, but it really only takes seconds on a grinder, and they're very cheap.

I use them for quite a lot of jig applications, and the M6 and M8 ones for concealed adjustable feet on furniture, as our floors are far from flat.

E.


----------

